# Jugs Question



## jbullard1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have these 2 jugs the left one is 3 litre and the right is 1 gallon
What would be my best usage: as secondary fermenters or storage/aging jugs
And are there drilled airlock stoppers available for these, I can't seem to find any. I also have access to several more of these tinted jugs(Free)


----------



## Luc (Dec 18, 2008)

It all depends on your own judgement.

I have several similar like these (3 liter) and use them for bottling.

Personally I think 3 liter or even a gallon is a too small batch.

The smallest batches I make is 5 liter, and that is just for testing batches. When I like the wine then I move over to making at least 10 liter of it.

The amount of work to be done is almost equal for making a 5 liter or a 10 liter batch. The difference is only in cleaning the bottles when bottling.

But then my girlfriend allows me to put my carboys anywhere I want in my house (living room, hobby rooms etc) except for the bed-room.
So mostly I have 20 batches going at the same time.

Getting back to the original question: you can use these for any purpose you can think off. Just mind that for any volume you would need at least 2 bottles. 1 For fermenting and one for racking into.

Luc


----------



## cpfan (Dec 18, 2008)

jbullard:

I believe that you should be looking for a #2 bung.

I kinda of agree with Luc in that the effort to make one gallon is similar to the effort to make more. Despite that I have one gallon of an apple-grape juice wine on the go. Here's a link to that recipe (Note its a UK site and a gallon is the Imperial gallon 4.54 litres not thye US gallon 3.78 litres)...

http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1562

I am also planning to make a gallon each of garlic and onion wines. Not sure that I want more than that of those. If they're not drinkable, they shuld make great marinades.

Steve


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 18, 2008)

cpfan said:


> I am also planning to make a gallon each of garlic and onion wines. Not sure that I want more than that of those. If they're not drinkable, they shuld make great marinades.
> 
> Steve



Garlic and onion wines? That should be interesting. I don't think I've even heard of anyone trying to make that. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## jbullard1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had thought of using these as mainly topoff fermenters for larger recipes now that I have a couple of the larger 6.5-7 gallon US carboys. I also have a few 1/2 gallon clear and 1.5 litre that might come in handy. I have several smaller 1 gallon+ batches working now but it's time to move to the larger sizes.
Seems I have a liking for local fruit wines and look forward to the ripening of several fruits in 2009 One of our first to ripen is the mulberry and if I can persuade the squirrels to let me have some that will be the fruit I start with.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2008)

I have several of these although that round 1 on the right is really pretty. I use 1 to keep k-meta solution in and store that solution in a clean 5 gallon bucket with the lid on and the cap off the jug and keep all my corks in there as a cork humidor. I use the rest when Im making a batch of wine as you always want to make some extra for topping off a carboy once you have racked off the lees.


----------



## oldwino (Dec 18, 2008)

Those #2 stoppers are 5/8 inch on the bottom and 3/4 inch on the top and you can get them solid or drilled for an air lock. They run about 60 cents each and made of rubber.


----------

